# Gold comes in many forms



## Irons (Mar 9, 2010)

Hillbilly Gold:

http://www.bellbucksandbeards.com/grandpasbait.html


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 9, 2010)

I was always a nightcrawler kind of guy. 8)

OK you midwesterners, tell these boys what a bullhead is. :lol:


----------



## pinman (Mar 9, 2010)

Crawdad red speedtrap for me.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey we got speed traps around here!!!

We got crawdads too!!!!!


Mississippi River channel cats...


----------

